# milky way lk106



## sirrom (Feb 28, 2007)

hello anyone have any information,stories ,anecdotes,etc on vessel milky way
built james noble1934 and rebuilt i understand by wfa sometime later...any information please....


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

If you set up your account to access the Fishing Gallery ( Sticky Thread above ) you will find a few photo's of the Milky Way. It appears she was converted into a live aboard and sailed south to sunnier climbs a while back.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/51877/cat/522/si/milky way/perpage/24

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/42601/cat/522/si/milky way/perpage/24

Davie Tait (Thumb)


----------



## boatman106 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi what information do you want?


----------



## sirrom (Feb 28, 2007)

boatman106 said:


> Hi what information do you want?


hello any stories info ,events ,history,all of interest to me as new owner,,,sorry delay to answer,,,


----------

